# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Texas Star Target

## R93

Anyone know the contact details of the fella that was building these and advertised in the bullshooter and PNZ trading post?

I am trying to sort one for our club and see he is not on there anymore.

Any help appreciated, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Check your email....

They look the biso to. Looking to buy 2..... Frieght from hamilton is a bit though.....

----------


## R93

Yeah got it thanks mate.
Looks to be a good setup alright.

But freight is a fucking rip off!!
Almost cheaper to drive up and pick it up FFS!

Anyone driving down these ways from Hamilton for the roar?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

3200 for a container from asia, seems rather cheap.......
However the stars are a real good price i recken.

----------


## magimps

Ive shot a few now (very popular as CAS targets. 
The ones youre talking about have small tagets and not sure that they are suitable for 223 etc
A guy with the palmy club makes one that has larger targets and made from bisaloy so suitable for 3 gun rifle as well, although dearer they are much better made

----------


## Beaker

@magimps details please....

----------


## R93

Dearer maybe, but freight was a killer from Hamilton.

I am still waiting on approval from the club to buy one.
Can you also pm me the details of the 3 gun capable ones please @magimps


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Wairarapa club is getting one, will find out the details and let you know

----------


## specweapon

We had a member make one, they're evil

----------


## NZShoota

> Wairarapa club is getting one, will find out the details and let you know


Pretty sure it was from the guy in the bullshooter. He was dropping it off as he was down that way so avoided the freight cost.

----------


## R93

> @magimps details please....


I take it you still have not sourced one yet @Beaker.

Maybe we should combine freight if we find something?
We have a pre AGM coming up. 
I should have an answer either way soon.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Na haven't got one. It'll be a while for us.
Combined would be good, but can't commit yet.

I'll fly the idea at our next meeting.

----------


## R93

Our Texas Star target arrived yesty and I had a wee play today.
We got a deal on freight so the overall price of the target didn't workout so bad.

I do think I could make one a little bit cheaper if I had all the gear and materials. But the club buying one ready made works out easier in the long run.

Paddles are pretty small at 6" as mentioned before, but it is actually well made. It was easy to move around and setup for one person.

Shot it at 10 and 15m with  both the CZ 9mm and Chaos in .40 

Didn't find it that hard to hit all the plates unless I shot one of the lower ones first and she got a bit of momentum up.😆

Shooting at it in a big match may be different but I managed clear it a couple times from the holster as fast as I can shoot a 6 plate rack.

It would be a bit better with larger plates imo.

Once I load up some more ammo I will try and put up a vid for shits and giggles.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Be keen to see it

----------


## R93

> Be keen to see it


Just for Brads I will do the vid from behind and the waist down😆

Just waiting on some projectiles and then I will get er done.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Just for Brads I will do the vid from behind and the waist down
> 
> Just waiting on some projectiles and then I will get er done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Not so keen to see it now

----------


## R93

> Not so keen to see it now


I wouldn't torture the forum with my spastic silouette let alone my frumpy old ass😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Would be keen on some pics of the target though....

----------


## Gibo

> Would be keen on some pics of the target though....


Isn't it just a replica of a texas heart shot?  :Grin:

----------


## R93

Just uploading a vid now.
4mins long and 2 hours to upload😆

I didn't edit it all professional like most fellas do on here  Just made a start and a finish.
I don't have good software nor the skill or time at the moment.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

see how many times you can shoot it before the vid loads  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> see how many times you can shoot it before the vid loads


I wouldnt have enough ammo to find out😆

I have been screwing around with this frigging vid for 2 hours.
Movie maker won't play properly after trying 3 times. When I saved to a folder as high quality it has no sound.
So buggered if I know what is wrong. 
Uploading it anyway.
Unless I get a better computer and software I won't be doing another one in a hurry.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Maybe get one of yours kids to do it ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Maybe get one of yours kids to do it ?


Prick😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

What did you film it with? My old laptop has issues with my go pro, even my phone seems to have better computing power with those videos

----------


## R93

Sportcam. It works fine from the camera and on the TV. 

Pretty sure it is the movie maker. Its shit on my PC. 
Promised the cook a new puter so I will hurry that along.
Only 45 mins to go now😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Sound doesn't work and quality is crap. But it gives a reasonable look at the target. 

https://youtu.be/ry2WJXgq6H8

----------


## Nibblet

Sweet video bro  :Thumbsup: 

Should have gotten one of the kids to do it haha

----------


## R93

> Sweet video bro 
> 
> Should have gotten one of the kids to do it haha


Yeah its shit. I have deleted it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Yeah its shit. I have deleted it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Oh, I was just teasing. Still showed all we needed.

----------


## gimp

Looking forward to having a go at this thing

----------


## R93

> Looking forward to having a go at this thing


Got a new in line plate rack with the same size plates as well.

Sometimes they bounce back up with the .40 but they stay down with the 9

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Wicked. What's up with the old plate rack?

----------


## R93

> Wicked. What's up with the old plate rack?


Some knob shot it up with a rifle as you know ages ago.

It has been dismantled for repair.
But we both know how long that will take😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Yeah thought it might have been fixed by now. Oh well.

----------


## Beaker

> Sweet video bro 
> 
> Should have gotten one of the kids to do it haha


Bugger missed it!

Come on @R93 get the minons / mini-u's onto it, so we can have a look  :Have A Nice Day: 

We just got our 40m (ok 35m) range cert'd too..... So you coasters, come on over for a blast. - and bring the texas star for a rd trip!

----------


## R93

> Bugger missed it!
> 
> Come on @R93 get the minons / mini-u's onto it, so we can have a look 
> 
> We just got our 40m (ok 35m) range cert'd too..... So you coasters, come on over for a blast. - and bring the texas star for a rd trip!


Kids done it on my phone before they went to bed.
It has sound but they converted it to some other type of vid.


It should be up in a bit.

If you are home the weekend 23rd July I was thinking of coming over for a look.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Lol. You would not believe it, the 23  July, I am not here as I am going to a concert in Christchurch, - the wiggles.....

----------


## R93

> Lol. You would not believe it, the 23  July, I am not here as I am going to a concert in Christchurch, - the wiggles.....


Fuck off!! You're performing in the concert😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Fuck off!! You're performing in the concert
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


As a scare crow!  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm aiming to scare the red headed chick, with a helicopter impersonation  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Still shit but at least it has sound and a watermark now😆

https://youtu.be/Mz9Eui_Lc0g

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Still shit but at least it has sound and a watermark now😆
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mz9Eui_Lc0g
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Shootin Tex  

Is that a camo coffie cup by the timer?

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

That looks all good!

----------


## R93

> Shootin Tex  
> 
> Is that a camo coffie cup by the timer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Yes, it is my very own sippy cup. My son thought I scared ducks away everytime I took a slurp so he got the felt pen and tape out.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> That looks all good!


It is well made and functions as intended.

Paddles could be bigger I reckon. Shooting at it beyond 15m with a pistol is a challenge, even when stationary. 

My front sight nearly blots the whole plate out at 10m.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

@R93

Mate you smoked that star.  :Thumbsup: 

Even the Cowboys round here would be impressed.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

> It is well made and functions as intended.
> 
> Paddles could be bigger I reckon. Shooting at it beyond 15m with a pistol is a challenge, even when stationary. 
> 
> My front sight nearly blots the whole plate out at 10m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I think I would need bigger plates at 10m!

It looks like you could make a set of bigger ones as well?

----------


## R93

> I think I would need bigger plates at 10m!
> 
> It looks like you could make a set of bigger ones as well?


I don't see any reason why not.
As long as they weighed the same mounting is simple. He sent some spares with it including heavier springs for the latch. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> @R93
> 
> Mate you smoked that star. 
> 
> Even the Cowboys round here would be impressed.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


 I would say it would be a lot harder again with a CA gun, no?

We have a club day tomorrow so I will get to see how the CAS guys and girls go on it. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

@R93, Are the plates just flat, with 2 holes through? Ie nothing welded on them or bent, etc...?

----------


## R93

> @R93, Are the plates just flat, with 2 holes through? Ie nothing welded on them or bent, etc...?


Yup. Just 2 holes to locate them on the arm.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> I would say it would be a lot harder again with a CA gun, no?
> 
> We have a club day tomorrow so I will get to see how the CAS guys and girls go on it. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hahahaha

The Cowboys I know would shoot it with a 44-40 lever action or a 12 gauge.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## R93

> Hahahaha
> 
> The Cowboys I know would shoot it with a 44-40 lever action or a 12 gauge.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Powers that be at the club say we will not use anything but pistols on the star.
Don't see a problem using the shotgun myself.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

